# Any ideas? CD18 and period pain?



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Just a quick question about period pains on cd18. I have pcos but did opk which showed a surge on day 11 and 12, however I only had mild ov pains (as compared to strong last month). Since then I have felt really bloated and constipated (sorry if tmi  ) and yesterday and today (cd1 have had dragging period pains. Has anyone else had this?

I have had the sore (.)(.) and lots of ewcm but this is no different to last month so not reading anything into this!

sorry to fire so many questions at you all!

Best wishes, Nik


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have PCOS then I wouldn't hold too much with the OPKs. OPKs detect LH surge and not ovulation....and with PCOS, you're likely to have higher LH anyway, which is why an OPK detects this higher LH level as being a surge, when actually it's not.

What you're experiencing may well be ovulation pain, rather than period pain. Clomid side effects and symptoms can vary month to month, woman to woman so although you may have only had strong ovulation pains last month, can be perfectly normal to be different this month.

Higher levels of oestrogen before ovulation and then higher progesterone following ovulation can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms, including what you've mentioned re bloating, constipation, sore boobs, aches, pains, twinges etc etc etc.

Is it actually EWCM you're getting or just CM ? EWCM is thin, clear and very stretchy, like raw egg white, hence the name....your CM changes throughout cycle due to varying levels of hormones....before ovulation it's likely to be more watery/lotiony and as ovulation approaches (and oestrogen levels rise due to developing follicle(s) ) it becomes EWCM....following ovulation it's thicker and creamier to act as a barrier to any more sperm.

Sounds like you're about to ovulate or have just ovulated. I ovulate fine with no problems at all and always get lots of symptoms from around cd10, getting progressively worse until ovulation cd14/15...but still get lots of symptoms right the way through 2ww....I was prescribed clomid several years ago to boost ie release more eggs and it just exacerbated everything as I was releasing 2 or 3 eggs each cycle.

Try not to worry...it all sounds completely normal to me but if you're concerned then do speak with your consultant.

Here's some info on symptoms/side effects for both Progesterone and Oestrogen....this relates to both naturally produced before/after ovulation as well as when taking any progesterone/oestrogen supplements through treatment such as IVF.

some of the side effects and symptoms of oestrogen:

breast pain, tenderness or enlargement
headache/migraine
nausea
abdominal pain
bloating
windiness
indigestion
tiredness
anxiety
dizziness
swelling of the ankles due to to fluid retention
skin reactions such as rash and itch
PMS like symptoms

here's just a few side effects of progesterone:

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting and nausea
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Natasha,

Many thanks for your reply, I found it really helpful.

Def Def Def egg white cm ..... stretched well over 10 cm (sorry if tmi  ) . . . .Lot of what I call wound wobble    at moment, you know when it's sore to walk and your belly feels tender?

Just gonna have to be patient .... in 2ww now . . .10 days til testing..... if I can hold off that long  


You said clomid didn't work for you..... is there an alternative?

Best wishes, Nik


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

joeandwillsmummy said:


> You said clomid didn't work for you..... is there an alternative?
> 
> Best wishes, Nik


Hi

I took clomid to boost not to help me ovulate. I ovulate fine naturally & have really good progesterone levels but following 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages in 2005, my normal 28 day cycles started going a bit erratic on alternate months so consultant decided to prescribe clomid to help regulate me again and also to boost ie release more eggs so more target practise for the sperm. Clomid helped regulate cycles to 30/31 days although ovulation still on cd14/15 and stayed the same since then, over 3 years later. Also released 2 or 3 eggs every month for the 6mths I was on clomid but no pregnancy, despite conceiving naturally 3 times previously (other time was 18yrs ago).

As you can see from my signature & profile, we've since moved on quite a bit since trying clomid and have had 6 IVFs (4 fresh and 2 frozen) which resulted in another 2 chemical pregnancies (very early miscarriages) and will be having another FET (frozen embryo transfer) later in year using embies from our 2nd IVF...fingers crossed 7th time lucky !! 

As I say, it's not ovulation that's a problem for me (I don't have PCOS)...I have quite a few things effecting my fertility...endometriosis, septate/bicornuate uterus, uterine polyps and adhesions, fibroid...plus immune and blood clotting disorders, all of which contribute to problems with implantation and/or miscarriage...and sadly age isn't exactly on my side (although I may be heading very quickly for 40, I still feel about 25 !  )

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck with this clomid cycle. I'd try to hold off testing until at least 14dpo...testing early may give inaccurate result and you need to ensure there's enough HCG released from any implanted embryo for the hpt to detect....implantation in natural conception happens around 5-12dpo.

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya,
I also have been having really bad period pain this month from cd20 onwards.  I never seem to get EWCM though, it's always white, but I have PCOS and since I've been on Clomid I ovulate,because I get a period every month (something that doesn't usually happen!).  I have been feeling like I've been kicked in the stomach and I am all cramped up inside (sex is quite uncomfortable).  What could this all mean?  Am I ovulating if I don't get EWCM, and does it mean I'm oving now, or over the past 3 days?  I am SOOOO confused!  Please help!

Chris xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mizzlnik said:


> Hiya,
> I also have been having really bad period pain this month from cd20 onwards. I never seem to get EWCM though, it's always white, but I have PCOS and since I've been on Clomid I ovulate,because I get a period every month (something that doesn't usually happen!). I have been feeling like I've been kicked in the stomach and I am all cramped up inside (sex is quite uncomfortable). What could this all mean? Am I ovulating if I don't get EWCM, and does it mean I'm oving now, or over the past 3 days? I am SOOOO confused! Please help!
> 
> Chris xx


Hi

Have you had progesterone blood tests to confirm ovulation ? These should be done at 7dpo as this is when progesterone peaks. Having done cd21 assumes ovulation cd14. Have you had follicle tracking scans ? If you've not, then perhaps it's worth asking for at least progesterone blood test to check your level.....it needs to be 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo to confirm ovulation and healthy mature egg released.

The cramps and pains are pretty common side effect of clomid....have a read of this thread....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Your CM changes throughout your cycle due to the varying levels of oestrogen and progesterone. At beginning of cycle and leading up to ovulation, your oestrogen levels rise and this is what causes your CM to be more lotiony/watery and as ovulation approaches, it becomes thinner, clearer and very stretchy...like raw egg white, hence the name EWCM. Following ovulation, when progesterone is released and so higher, your CM will become thicker/creamier/stickier and acts as a barrier to any more sperm.

However, I wouldn't hold too much on your CM because one clomid side effect can be that it dries up CM. You don't ovulate over 3 days. Once an egg is released (ie you've ovulated) then it only survives for around 12-24 hours and if not fertilised it will just die off.

Try not to get too stressed about it all. If you have concerns then perhaps you should raise all this with your consultant and ask for follicle tracking scans to see how you're responding to the clomid and also progesterone blood test to confirm ovulation.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Minxy,
I am now on my 10th cycle with 150mg Clomid and Metformin.  I had the follicular tracking in my first and second cycles but it is NHS so once they know you ovulate, you don't have any more scans or blood tests.  My level on my second cycle (1st didn't work at all at 100mg) was 36.4 which confirmed ov.  I was told that as long as i continue to get my period, I am to assume the Clomid is doing it's job.  Is this not the norm?
I understand that I don't ov over 3 days but I am constantly cramped up, so I always just put it down to period due etc.  Am I wrong to assume this? 
Thanks for all your advice- my clinic are not the most forthcoming with the info at times!  I only have 2 cycles of Clomid left and then  I go onto 6 cycles of tamoxifen.
Love and babydust to all,
Chris xxx


----------

